# Fishing the surf in November



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

I want to make a birthday trip to the beach in mid november. What beach would be the best bet to catch some old drum, puppy drum, and trout. I have a 4x4 so I can drive on the beach. Thanks for any input


----------



## fishnnk (Jun 24, 2014)

Nothing beats Hatteras in the fall & winter! 4x4 is essential to get to the point .... get then when the tide is right and fresh bait ... bunker or catch your bait ... the fresher the better. Or if there during low tide, look for the sloughs, rip currents, shelfs, etc.
I just remember going there as a kid that time of year, catching the Chopper Blues! So many that they would eventually straighten the hook on a hopkins spoon. But unfortunately those days of old are gone  Haven't seen a blitz of chopper blues on the beach in a long time.

Good Luck! I will be there in 2 weeks ... Can't wait!


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks, would the big red drum be around there in november


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

drumfisher_ said:


> Thanks, would the big red drum be around there in november


 Yes they will be around the point.. BUT,you may want to take that 4whl drive and put it to good use by traveling n beach (ramp 23 to ramp 34) and look for some good drum holes to fish at night.. It can be more rewarding than a "point fish" that you have to wade through crowds of folks to get....


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## fishnnk (Jun 24, 2014)

Ramp 34 is the best! That ramp has never disappointed :fishing:


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

fishnnk said:


> Ramp 34 is the best! That ramp has never disappointed :fishing:


for the few days in October when its open. and whatever you can access from 30 south. miss that ramp.


----------



## fishnnk (Jun 24, 2014)

does anyone know if the pier in Frisco is still operational? I know a portion of if was wiped out during the last storm. But I am staying in a house not far from it in a few weeks and was just wondering.


----------



## fishnnk (Jun 24, 2014)

How is ramp 49? Further south between Hatteras and Frisco?


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Frisco pier is donebar. Still some nice holes around it. Nps is planning on tearing it down.


----------



## fishnnk (Jun 24, 2014)

cooper138 said:


> Frisco pier is donebar. Still some nice holes around it. Nps is planning on tearing it down.


Damn ... that sucks! Why don't all the piers get built like Jeannette's?? Solid, concrete ... withstand most storms. I know it all comes down to money .... but what do all the fees for entry to the piers, bait sales, etc go to?? It's just disturbing is all. And plus we are also losing ORV access to the beaches as well because of the nesting of birds .... REALLY??


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Back when I was making four trips a year, I can't ever remember going south without stopping somewhere real close to 27,especially between November 1 and T-day. Somewhere around November 7th ain't a bad choice.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

fishnnk said:


> Damn ... that sucks! Why don't all the piers get built like Jeannette's?? Solid, concrete ... withstand most storms. I know it all comes down to money .... but what do all the fees for entry to the piers, bait sales, etc go to?? It's just disturbing is all. And plus we are also losing ORV access to the beaches as well because of the nesting of birds .... REALLY??


Why don't all the piers get built like Jeannette's??

*Perhaps because none of us have deep pockets similar to the State of North Carolina*

but what do all the fees for entry to the piers, bait sales, etc go to?

*Mundane line item costs like employee salaries, taxes, mortgage payments, more taxes*


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

I suggest you take a gander at Portsmouth Island (hint hint). November is PHENOMENAL


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

A very good friend owns a fishing pier here in NC and it is appraised at over a 3 million and a half that he has to pay property taxes on. Guess how much his liability insurance is.


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

So I'm gettin the image that the "point" can get crowded.


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

How do I know which ramp is which, I looked at it on google maps and the only ramp # that popped up was 38, I see more ramps but google maps doesn't name them


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Drumfisher, They are named by mileage north to south. So for instance you found 38 south of avon, ramp 30 is 8 miles north 49 is 11 miles south. The ramps have signs marking them. You can pick up a map that has them all at your friendly nps service center. They will also gladly give you a sticker that says you can drive on the beach for the low cost of 50 dollars but that's only good for 7 days so if you arrive and get your permit on Saturday and leave the following Sunday your hosed the following Saturday. Nice huh! Or you can pony up 120 for an annual permit.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Drumfisher, Missed this question on my last answer. Yes the point can get crowded, when I do fish the point i shoot for nights during the week. I prefer the solitude of a less crowded beach on one of the other ramps where I can set up my own space and enjoy the silence (minus the wind and waves) and darkness of a hatteras night. Nothing but a thousand stars to look at and waiting for the sound of a clicker.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Must you have these driving permits and fees to drive on the beachs at Ocracoke in the fall, say starting in September?, thanks..


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

YUP all year round, you get to drive on what is left of our open beaches


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Ditto cooper138's last sentence. My only exception to that is when I know I have friends gathering at the Point for some good ole lying, fishin' and tailgate cookin'. In that order.  have missed those days so bad due to the access surrender.


----------



## fishnnk (Jun 24, 2014)

Oldmulletbreath said:


> YUP all year round, you get to drive on what is left of our open beaches


Is this truly only because of the nesting birds?? I remember as a kid you could drive pretty much wherever you wanted on Hatteras ... those times are long gone .... just like the fishing.


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks everybody


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

What size penn fathom would be good for big drum from the surf, I would like use 20lb mono with it


----------



## bogeyman71 (Dec 12, 2013)

drumfisher_ said:


> What size penn fathom would be good for big drum from the surf, I would like use 20lb mono with it


15


----------

